# Ich will Gentoo draufmachen

## Linuxanfaenger17

Hallo,

damit ihr mich versteht will ich euch kurz die Vorgeschichte versuchen zu erklären.

Also ich benutze Linux seit einiger Zeit, bisher habe ich Mandrake, Redhat, Suse ausprobiert. Nur sie haben mir nicht gefallen, ich bin ein Purist, ich mags schnell klein und praktisch. Diese Linux Distris kamen mir aber überladen vor, und ich war der Meinung dass sie Linux Systeme für jedermann waren, bitte flamet mich nicht zu, wenn ich diese ?blöde? Behauptung aufstelle.

Nun ja, mir haben einige Leute empfohlen Slackware/Debian oder Gentoo draufzumachen. Doch ich habe in einigen Reviews gelesen, dass besonders diese Distris im Gegensatz zu Mandrake z.b schwerer draufzumachen sind.

Ich habe mich nun entschieden eines dieser 3 Distris auszuprobieren, und will mit Gentoo anfangen, habe deshalb einige Fragen:

Ich weiss Gentoo so einzustellen bis es mir passt wird eine Zeit kosten, ich kann es mir vorstellen..

1.) Mein allgemeines Linuxwissen ist nicht überragend, ich will daher wenn ich mal zweifeln sollte wie es weitergehen soll, gute (am besten deutsche) Dokumentationen haben, auf gentoo.org ist alles oberflächlich gehalten, danke für Tipps.

2. ) Welche CDs soll ich mir ziehen? Ich habe einen AthlonXP soll ich mir:

Gentoo Linux - AthlonXP GRP Install Disk 1

Gentoo Linux - AthlonXP GRP Install Disk 2

oder

Gentoo Linux - x86 GRP Install Disk 1

Gentoo Linux - x86 GRP Install Disk 2

Gentoo Linux - Basic x86 install

ziehen?

3.) Ich habe mal auf RPM Seek nach Paketen gesucht, aber keine für Gentoo gefunden!? Wie soll ich das regeln wenn ich mal ein Paket brauche?

4.) In wie fern schwerer gestaltet sich die Installtion des Gentoo Linux im Gegensatz zu Redhat z.b wo einfach alles schön übersichtlich in einem Menü gehalten ist?

5.) Wie steht es mit der HW Unterstützung?

6.) Soll ich ext3 oder ReiserFS nehmen?

7.) Sonstige Tips/Meinungen/Ratschläge von euch?

Vielen Dank an euch

Mfg

Markus

----------

## Mr.Big

nimms mir nicht übel,aber

1. Fang an zu lesen www.gentoo.org www.gentoo.de od. auch hier im Forum.

od.

2. Probier erst mal eine andere Distri.

Falls Du Dich für 1. entscheidest klären sich viele Deiner Fragen von selbst. Bei dann noch blebenden Fragen bist Du hier sicherlich gerne willkommen. Aber an die Hand wird Dich hier keiner nehmen und in die "Geheimnisse Gentoo's" einweihen.

Wie schon gesagt, nimms nicht übel und noch einen auf den Weg. "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!"   :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxanfaenger17

Sorry, ich verstehe deinen Post nicht ganz, meinst du dass die Anzahl der Fragen zu hoch sind?

Zweitens, nein keine andere Distri, genau das reizt mich ja an Gentoo, dass es "schwerer" soll als andere Distri.

----------

## Mr.Big

wirf mal nen Blick in Dein "Doppelposting" vielleicht verstehst Du dort die Antwort von Jens. Die hat so in etwa den selben Sinn wie mein Posting.

----------

## Sas

er meint, dass du die meisten antworten selbst wüsstest, wenn du dich mal bisschen informiert (auf gentoo.org umgesehen) hättest.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Linuxanfaenger17 wrote:*   

> Nun ja, mir haben einige Leute empfohlen Slackware/Debian oder Gentoo draufzumachen. Doch ich habe in einigen Reviews gelesen, dass besonders diese Distris im Gegensatz zu Mandrake z.b schwerer draufzumachen sind.

 

Die "richtige" Reihenfolge wäre Slackware, Debian und dann Gentoo, dann weisst du Gentoos Paketmanagement zu schätzen  :Wink: 

 *Linuxanfaenger17 wrote:*   

> 1.) Mein allgemeines Linuxwissen ist nicht überragend, ich will daher wenn ich mal zweifeln sollte wie es weitergehen soll, gute (am besten deutsche) Dokumentationen haben, auf gentoo.org ist alles oberflächlich gehalten, danke für Tipps.

 

gentoo.de

 *Linuxanfaenger17 wrote:*   

> 2. ) Welche CDs soll ich mir ziehen?

 

Athlon XP, Disc 2 brauchst du nur zur GRP Installation; wenn du von Stage 1 bauen willst reicht die x86 CD.

 *Linuxanfaenger17 wrote:*   

> 3.) Ich habe mal auf RPM Seek nach Paketen gesucht, aber keine für Gentoo gefunden!? Wie soll ich das regeln wenn ich mal ein Paket brauche?

 

Selber ein ebuild schreiben, das meiste und wichtigste ist aber im Portage Tree.

 *Linuxanfaenger17 wrote:*   

> 4.) In wie fern schwerer gestaltet sich die Installtion des Gentoo Linux im Gegensatz zu Redhat z.b wo einfach alles schön übersichtlich in einem Menü gehalten ist?

 

Wenn du der Installationsanleitung folgst, ein bisschen liest und erst nachdenkst und dann tippst ist die Installation von Gentoo recht einfach, aber nicht so einfach wie bei RedHat oder SuSE.

 *Linuxanfaenger17 wrote:*   

> 5.) Wie steht es mit der HW Unterstützung?

 

Hängt wie bei den anderen Distributionen vom verwendeten Kernel ab, bei Gentoo hast du zahlreiche Patchsets zur Auswahl.

 *Linuxanfaenger17 wrote:*   

> 6.) Soll ich ext3 oder ReiserFS nehmen?

 

Die Diskussion gabs recht ausführlich hier im Forum

 *Linuxanfaenger17 wrote:*   

> 7.) Sonstige Tips/Meinungen/Ratschläge von euch?

 

Du wirst mit Gentoo nur glücklich, wenn du bereit bist zu lernen, Doku zu lesen und die Suchfunktion des Forums und Google zu benutzen.

Tobias

----------

## Linuxanfaenger17

Vielen Dank Tobias, das war es was ich haben wollte!

Thread kann zu!

Vielen Dank nochmal!

----------

## Mr.Big

siehste da hast Du ja doch noch nen "Dummen" (Sorry @ dertobi123) gefunden der Dich an die Hand nimmt. Allerdings kann ich Dir nur die Ratschläge der anderen und mir ans Herz legen, sonst wirst Du nicht lange Freude an Gentoo haben.

Alles Gute   :Wink: 

----------

## Linuxanfaenger17

mir egal ich werde die Sache durchziehen, wer flieht stirbt müde.

----------

## ian!

Solange du bereit bist (Doku) zu lesen wird es kein Problem sein. Sicherlich ist Gentoo (noch) nichts für Anfänger. Aber wenn du dich wacker hälst, wirst du deine Wunsch-Distri gefunden haben.

Viel Erfolg,

wir fangen dich hier schon auf,

(aber erst Doku und manpages lesen und das Forum durchsuchen  :Wink: )

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> siehste da hast Du ja doch noch nen "Dummen" (Sorry @ dertobi123) gefunden der Dich an die Hand nimmt. 

 

Ich hab ihn ja nicht an die Hand genommen, die Antworten waren bewusst knapp gehalten, um ihn dazu zu zwingen Google, die Suchfunktion dieses Forums und die Dokumentation zu benutzen. 

"Dumm" finde ich, direkt auf Webseiten oder gar ohne Angabe von Gründen auf andere Distris zu verweisen. Sprüche reissen kann jeder (ich auch), machmal kann man trotzdem über seinen Schatten springen und mal mehr sagen als man eigentlich möchte. Gerade Anfänger mit bisher 2 oder 3 Postings sollten von uns unterstützt werden; kleine Denkanstösse sind für Anfänger IMHO wertvoller als Sprüche.

Tobias

----------

## Linuxanfaenger17

Boa vielen Dank an euch beiden!

In anderen Linux Foren wurden auch "Lesen lernen" "andere Distri benutzen" zu mir gesagt, aber ich habe bewusst Gentoo gewählt weil ich es mag wenn ich überfordert werde, und ich denke wenn ich dabei zusehe wie sich mein System mit MEINEN befehlen sich aufbaut dann wird es mir viel besser gehen!

Nur ich habe eine Allergie dagegen 2-3x auf Weiter zu klicken und ein Installationbalken kommt und Redhat steht auf den Beinen, sowas mag ich nicht, ich will gleich alles in die Hand nehmen und 100% unter Kontrolle haben, sei es so schwer wie es wolle!

Deshalb vielen Dank an euch, auch wenn ich in Zukunft mir sicher bin dass ich öfters das Forum hier besuchen werde, weil ich Probleme haben werde.

Naja ich mach mich jetzt mal ans Ziehen und lese mir mal die Dokus durch, thx nochmal, vielen Dank.

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Sprüche reissen kann jeder (ich auch),

 

 :Laughing: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> machmal kann man trotzdem über seinen Schatten springen und mal mehr sagen als man eigentlich möchte. Gerade Anfänger mit bisher 2 oder 3 Postings sollten von uns unterstützt werden; kleine Denkanstösse sind für Anfänger IMHO wertvoller als Sprüche.

 

Ja. Das ist auch meine Meinung hierzu. Wir wollen doch unseren "guten Ruf" bewahren. Auch wenn manche Fragen x-Fach gestellt werden, lasse ich Threads offen.

Warum wohl? --- Ganz einfach: mit Schliessungen oder Kommentaren wie "nimm SuSE" verärgern wir uns nur die Userbasis. Wollen wir das? Ich denke nein. Wenn die Fragen dann geklärt sind, schliesse ich die Threads. (Da es eigentlich streng genommen Duplikate sind.) Das ist auch mehr Arbeit für mich. Aber diese "Arbeit" nehme ich gerne auf mich, wenn dann User mit ihrem Gentoo glücklich und zufrieden sind. Vorallem haben diese User dann was gelernt und wissen die Gemeinschaft zu schätzen. Solche User sind es dann meisstens, die anderen "n00b"'s bei deren Einstiegsproblemen helfen.

Ist doch ein wunderbares Prinzip... und solange das so funktioniert...

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Linuxanfaenger17

Genau meine Meinung ian! !

----------

